# River cottage chorizo recipe



## morrit (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok so... first attempt at chorizo has got me panicking somewhat. Used the river cottage recipe minus the bacon. Also I didn't test the ph levels. 2 schools of thought here... 
1 am I going to die?
2 what did they do before litmus paper and Prague powder???? Lol.
I have ummed and aahd about dumping and starting again but they smell so good and look wonderful already. Suffice to say I will probably use a safer method next time round but has anyone had any success with this recipe and survived to tell the tale? What should I look out for?


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello.  Welcome to the "Family".  Sorry I missed this.  Let me start by saying I am NOT the curing guy and I have not tried this recipe.  You decided to jump in with both feet from the start.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   This method of curing and fermenting meat has been used for decades.  I worry about the omission of nitrate/nitrite but that's just me.  The difference here is that this procedure was learned and handed down through generations.  My only advice is to trust your instincts.  If something looks "off" or smells "off" bin it.  Post pictures and let us know how it turns out.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## morrit (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi. Well I checked on them today and there is a fluffy green mould and specks of white mould and lots of specks of yellow mould. Having read up a lot of different sites I think I am going to bin them just to be on the safe side... I think the meat is probably ok but the skins... nah. I don't want toxins leeching anywhere. I will post some pictures later on.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello.  I know just about enough about this fermentation to be dangerous.  What I DO know is that the folks who do this sort of thing have curing "chambers" where they control the temp and the humidity.  Makes you wonder how this has been done for decades by hanging the food in caves. ???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   So it CAN be done but I suspect you need the experience of the generations.

I think your choice is correct.  Why take a chance?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## morrit (Apr 10, 2016)

I have one of those. Wade and Smokinmonkey were to thank for that. Got the humidity stable at 75 and temp at 12.5. Keeps very stable. But the mould issue is a big worry for me.  I guess you can't be too careful when it comes to doing everything that catering ever taught me by leaving meat to go warm for months on end! Lol. I've joined another forum specialising in sausage making so will ask about the mould but I know they will say 'You didn't use nitrates??? Are you MAD?!?!?!'  Lol.


----------



## wade (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry I missed your post too Tristan. Reading through the River Cottage Chorizo recipe that you followed, what he has there is a  recipe for fresh chorizo and it is not one that is meant to be one that you air dry. I know that he suggests you can but that is very surprising. Without any real cure (acidification or nitrite/nitrate) I think the coloured molds you are seeing you fairly predictable.

I have sent you some suggestions of books that may be of more help.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## morrit (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm glad to have had someone else glance over it. It just seemed wrong and against all I have been taught.  Maybe my next batch will work out. Better safe than sorry.


----------

